# Microsoft Windows Flight Simulator 2004



## KingOfKings (21. April 2008)

Hallo liebe gamer ich habe folgendes problem und zwar habe ich bei mir Microsoft Flight Simulator 2004 Installirt hat geklappt gestartet hat auch geklapt jetzt kommt das alles bekannte ABER egal welche einstellunge ich mache es läuft dauerhaft auf 2 FPS mehr net egal ob ich hoch mache oder total low und das kann ja net sein wie ihr in meiner signu entnehmen könnt muss das spiel laufen konnte es damals mit ner glaube ich 5800 oder so flüssig zocken und das kann ja nett sein als was denke ihr was is das probelm


----------



## Masher (21. April 2008)

Aktuellen Patch?^^
Welches BS?
Treiber?


----------



## KingOfKings (21. April 2008)

also patch habe ich 9.1 Betriebssystem habe ich win xp pro 32bit und treiber der neuste 8.4 Catalyst


----------



## Masher (21. April 2008)

aktuelles DX?
Bei Google findet man auch nichts----schau zuerst ob alle Treiber aktuell sind dann DX und dann versuch eine Neuinstallation....ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht weiter bzw. treten sonst nicht solche Probleme auf---siehe google---sry


----------



## Lee (22. April 2008)

In FSX zumindest kann man glaube ich einstellen, dass nicht mehr als zum Beispiel 10 FPS ausgegeben werden. Schau mal nach ob du eine Einstellung namens Ziel FPS findest.


----------

